# Razr Deodexed - This Is Not A Flash



## quadjacks (Jun 19, 2011)

*I TAKE NO CREDIT OR RESPONSIBILITY, ONLY PASSING ON THE INFORMATION*

ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS:>>>>>>>Click Here<<<<<<<

FROM @DroidJunk
I am sorry folks, but I have pulled the files.
-
At this point I am not confident about the deodexing. Until there is a "safety net" these files will not be accessible. I will continue to try and get things going, but for the safety of everyone I think we should wait.
-
DroidJunk


----------

